# How often do you wear the white colour?



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

impulsenine said:


> Hello.
> I want to ask how often do you like to wear white clothes?
> Pants, Suits, dresses, skirts, underwear etc.
> 
> Thanks!


White is my favourite colour, however it stains easily for me. I can't seem to stay with just one colour, so I alternate between them. I enjoy wearing a variety of colours. Wearing only one colour of clothing gets boring for me.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't wear white because I'm just oblivious to my surroundings and I always end up getting dirt or unknown patches on myself - which I don't notice until I undress. Those accidents are less visible on dark clothing.

Also, Murphy's law - as soon as I put on a white tee, I end up dropping something on myself. Like, immediately.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

impulsenine said:


> Hello.
> I want to ask how often do you like to wear white clothes?
> Pants, Suits, dresses, skirts, underwear etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Nope. I'm too sloppy to wear white. It always winds up with permanent stains.


----------



## Annavyney (Aug 25, 2021)

I want to wear white more often, but my skin is also too white, the most sensitive color. You can see every little thing like if you spilled your drink or just leaned on the table, it gets dirty very quickly. White goes with everything and looks elegant. I like it. Black is such a "zombie style." When I was younger, I wore too much black. Now I wear white every day, at least some element of white. I like white sneakers, but they get dirty fast. Now I like the classic style. I can wear a tuxedo with white sneakers. I really like that style. Since I don't like shoes. My favorite site where I buy suits is Gentleman's Guru. I recommend visiting.


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

I wear it a lot


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Very often. I’m either wearing white or black or navy or red. These sorts of shades/colours are what I’m often gravitating towards.


----------

